# question?



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a german shepherd /lab mix almost 4 months old. Do you think her ears will eventually stand up?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116642&stc=1&d=1380312008


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If she is a mix then there might be a 50/50 chance that they could or could not stay up, but I am guessing probably not.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with LaRen, plus looks like something else in there besides GSD/Lab?

No matter what a real cute puppy!!


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

She is something else... shes already obeying some commands


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

I wish I knew how she will look full grown. Sometimes 1 of her ears is flopped back. Is that a sign of her ears going up, and she is still teething?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I doubt those ears will ever stand.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would say no.... I have seen some floppy eared GSD puppies who did eventually stand, so always possible.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Those ears seem too heavy or lab like to stand. Its very unlikely that they'll stand. The flopped back ear is just a flopped back ear, it happens to a lot of floppy eared dogs when they're running or rolling around.

Your only chance might be to tape at this point but even that might be a lost cause. I rarely see GSD mixes who have upright ears. Even most GSD/husky mixes I've seen somehow have ears that are down.

Cute pup though...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a GSD/ Lab mix. looks like your dog has Lab ears. how many Labs 
have you seen with ears that stand?


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

So, probably need to tape her ears then?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

If it really matters to you that much to have them up then yes, but I wouldn't.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If they are too heavy to go up, which is the case in the majority of these mixes, taping won't help.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

They are not heavy ears. She has light floppy ears.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't really see much german shepherd, if at all. It looks like those ears aren't meant to go up. 

Adorable pup, nonetheless. Love her with or without pointy ears. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know how you don't see German shepherd in her. She has black, then tan. Under her neck is tan, white, and black around it. She looks like a shepherd besides the ears.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> I don't know how you don't see German shepherd in her. She has black, then tan. Under her neck is tan, white, and black around it. She looks like a shepherd besides the ears.


Black and Tan is not just the gsd colors, many other dogs have them. Google it. 

The mask and the ears are what doesn't look like the gsd.

ETA and the shape of the muzzle. Or maybe it's a bad picture


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Black and Tan is not just the gsd colors, many other dogs have them. Google it.
> 
> The mask and the ears are what doesn't look like the gsd.
> 
> ...


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117018&stc=1&d=1380396466


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117018&stc=1&d=1380396466


The coloring of the muzzle is throwing me off. I can't make out her muzzle shape.

I see a hint of gsd but can't point out the parts if that makes sense. 

I don't know)))) I'm not an expert and it's very hard to tell what a dog is mixed with especially from pics.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117034&stc=1&d=1380396682


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117034&stc=1&d=1380396682


She's adorable!!!!! Whatever she's mixed with, she's beautiful. But i def understand wanting to know what she is and wanting her ears to stand if you thought she's mostly gsd.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

lalachka said:


> The coloring of the muzzle is throwing me off. I can't make out her muzzle shape.
> 
> I see a hint of gsd but can't point out the parts if that makes sense.
> 
> I don't know)))) I'm not an expert and it's very hard to tell what a dog is mixed with especially from pics.


When we got her, she was a shepherd/lab mix. She was in the shepherd breed on the website.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> When we got her, she was a shepherd/lab mix. She was in the shepherd breed on the website.


Where did you get her? Shelter? They guess at the mixes. Her mask is interesting, huskyish looking, I can't understand what it reminds me of. 

She probably is what they told you, maybe the colors mixed this way or maybe one of the parents had something else mixed in.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

lalachka said:


> She's adorable!!!!! Whatever she's mixed with, she's beautiful. But i def understand wanting to know what she is and wanting her ears to stand if you thought she's mostly gsd.


Thank you. I got her hoping her ears would stand eventually. I don't want to be mean or anything because she is adorable and I love her, but if I were to get her ears up, is that something I do, or the vet? Glue or tape?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> Thank you. I got her hoping her ears would stand eventually. I don't want to be mean or anything because she is adorable and I love her, but if I were to get her ears up, is that something I do, or the vet? Glue or tape?


I never had to do it, I'm on my first gsd but I think you do it yourself. Google leerburg tape ears, he has a page on that. 

He's not the only one, there are other instructions out there. Just keep in mind that it doesn't always help even for purebreds. 

Also, letting her chew on bones helps strengthening the ear muscles


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Where did you get her? Shelter? They guess at the mixes. Her mask is interesting, huskyish looking, I can't understand what it reminds me of.
> 
> She probably is what they told you, maybe the colors mixed this way or maybe one of the parents had something else mixed in.


Yes we got her at a shelter... This is what she looked like when she was younger on the site....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117042&stc=1&d=1380397150


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> I don't know how you don't see German shepherd in her. She has black, then tan. Under her neck is tan, white, and black around it. She looks like a shepherd besides the ears.


Lots of breeds are black and tan. You can't really base what a dogs breed is on color alone, her features don't look gsd to me. Much more lab and somrthing else I can't put my finger on.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I used eyelash glue and regular breathe right strips. Put a coat of eyelash glue on the sticky side of the strip, putting two in each ear (going vertically). Put the strips on each of the folds in the ear. They will scratch them off, so you will have to reapply from time to time. Also, make sure you have some sort of cream to help with irritation. 
Hope this helps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She is absolutely adorable but I have to agree that I don't see a lick of GSD about her. Looking to me like more of a lab x beagle cross though who really knows what? My kids have a dog who looks like a pit cross and we don't have a clue. 

But, regardless, those ears are not going to stand so why put her through it?

FWIW, just about every cross in a pound is a "shepherd cross" go figure.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> FWIW, just about every cross in a pound is a "shepherd cross" go figure.


I definitely noticed this when I was looking for Mia. I feel like they put "shepherd mix" for anything black and tan.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Im definitely dissapointed to say the least. I wanted a german shepherd and by yalls reactions and comments, I feel like I dont even have one.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

She's adorable and I love her, but I wanted a german shepherd. I payed alot of money for her.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> She's adorable and I love her, but I wanted a german shepherd. I payed alot of money for her.


How much was she? Why didn't you go to a gsd rescue if you were set on a gsd?

I'm not judging you, I understand your feelings. I'm just trying to understand why you went to a shelter if you wanted a gsd and settled for a gsd mix. 

First of all, shelters guess, and second, even if a dog is half gsd he might not look like it, genetics are weird.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thats what I should of did, but I didnt know they had that. The adoption fee was $100.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> Thats what I should of did, but I didnt know they had that. The adoption fee was $100.


I don't know if this makes you feel better but rescues charge 300$ and up. I'm sure there are exceptions but that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

lol, thank you for your posts. Its nobodys fault but mine. If I knew our mix puppy would get a long with a full breed, then I would get one. But I dont know how that would go.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> lol, thank you for your posts. Its nobodys fault but mine. If I knew our mix puppy would get a long with a full breed, then I would get one. But I dont know how that would go.


It's not the breeds that would decide whether they get along or not. Also, wait until your pup is fully trained to get another pup, it's very hard to train 2 pups, and it's not recommended to raise 2 pups together


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> Thank you for your posts.


No problem)))) I understand how you feel and I know uu still love your pup. Just expecting one thing and got another.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah and now ive been looking at pictures of full breed around my area up for adoption or sale. Oh well. I guess I can wait, unless some how our pups ears can get taped up and stay up.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> Yeah and now ive been looking at pictures of full breed around my area up for adoption or sale. Oh well. I guess I can wait, unless some how our pups ears can get taped up and stay up.


So all you want is a pup with ears up? Even if it's not a gsd? There are many breeds with ears that stand up. 

I thought you were upset that your up is not a gsd, not that his ears are not up


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is all you care about pointy ears? It seems an awful lot like you're way too hung up on the fact that his ears will probably never stand rather than the fact that you have an adorable puppy.

That you're automatically considering another dog just because he has floppy ears is kind of sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

No! I wanted a german shepherd. No other breed. The next time I will get a full breed and not a mix.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

I love my dog. However before I got her, I should of been more careful about where I got her and made sure she was full breed. I will next time though. Its not easy not knowing exactly what kind of dog you have. Especially since ive been on these forums, I thought she was shepherd/lab mix but most on here dont think so lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is really cute I am in agreement I don't think her ears will stand, and I kinda don't see any gsd in her, BUT, she looks like a happy puppy and it's good you saved her. 

She will probably teach you more than any dog you'll ever have and supply you with endless love and devotion. 

It's not her fault, she is what she is. 

It's rather iffy getting dogs off the net, alot of these places, shelters are just "guessing" at the breed and have no knowledge of what they truly are.

Love her for what she is cause she deserves it


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> No! I wanted a german shepherd. No other breed. The next time I will get a full breed and not a mix.


Just so you know, a purebred might have ears that don't stand.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks like a bermese mountain dog or a swiss mountain dog a little. Which are both kool breeds. 

Enjoy her. Take her to classes and learn lots from her. She will probably make you a better GSD owner when you are ready to add another. The dogs don't care if they are GSDs or if their ears stand up or if they are black or sable or purple with orange spots.


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your posts.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

selzer said:


> purple with orange spots.


Lol!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

VERY cute dog! Don't be so disappointed. I LOVE shelter/rescue mixes. I have two dogs that are mixes and people argue nonstop about what they really are. I don't care!

A GSD will cost about $150-$350 from a rescue or $800-$3000 from a breeder so for $100 it looks like you got a really cute, fun dog and you saved a dog from the shelter.

I would not tape this dog's ears. Taping is no guarantee, even for a purebred GSD. It makes a big mess and most dogs I know who had ears taped or glued ended up with stinky ears or nasty ear infections. It doesn't matter how big or thick the ears are, if they are down at the bases they probably won't ever go up. Many breed have soft, thin ears even smaller than GSDs but they do not stand.


----------

